# help



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

i have been floundering before but never had much success(its always blow out or to cloudy)can anyone tell me where to go(preferably around escambia-pcola bays) and where do you spear sheapshead? one more thing are the mullet attracted to your lights, any help is appreciated Garett


----------



## scottalderson (Oct 5, 2007)

lots and lots of light, shallow water and move very slowly. try different areas for best shot at locating them. beg one your nearby forum members to take you with them on a learning mission. its tough to break in to this (gig no pun intended). more like hunting than fishing and you can't cover near as much territory as runnin and gunnin with a rod and reel. took me four trips before i saw one and two more after that to gig a keeper - wow what a thrill though!!!

stay at it it is a great new passion for me now along with my conventional fishing love.


----------

